# Cheapest Feliway



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Where does everyone purchase their Feliway from? Any sites that have them really cheap? Those little buggers can get expensive every month :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I usually by a 6 pack of refills from here


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Do you use the refills for the plug-in, or the spray?

I only bought the spray so far, from www.petmountain.com.
The spray is $18.95, the plug-in is $25.95, and the refill bottle is $13.95.
Their shipping fees are very reasonable too. Don't know if this competes with other sites?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm looking to buy one more diffuser plug in (already bought 1 at Petsmart) and then just need to buy refills. I also have the spray but I think the diffuser is easier to use. Thanks for those sites, I have bookmarked it & will probably end up buying the 6 pack refill :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I forgot to mention to make sure that you order from them through their Amazon store...their prices are higher if you go directly to their website. 

I used to run 2 at a time (one upstairs, one down) when Kobi was picking on Callie and then again during Holly's intro. There's finally peace and harmony and I was able to stop using them a few months ago...thrilled not to be spending that $$ every month :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I found the best deal on Amazon.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

the clinic I work for marks everything way up - ours are $40. And for some reason I'll never understand, the starter box with the diffuser and refill is the same price as the refill itself :roll: 

shop smart!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I just bought a diffuser set & a spray off Amazon. Weird thing is, I put it in my cart one way & the shipping was like over $10 so I tested it & put it in the cart through the merchant I believe & then subtotal was higher by $1 but shipping was cheaper by $5. :lol:


----------

